# Sailing/Liveaboard with Kids



## NauticalTears (Oct 16, 2009)

Just looking for advice and things that would help out. My fiance is a experienced sailor ,but has no kids of his own ,and mine have never lived on a boat ,but have been sailing. Any sailboat suggestions as we are looking to buy as well. Thanks so much.
Donna


----------



## kwaltersmi (Aug 14, 2006)

Here's a few tips:

1) Get jacklines and kid's sized tethers. My kids love going on deck when we're motoring in calm conditions. 

2) Let them pick out their own comfortable "cool" life jackets so they're excited to wear them. 

3) Have the kids get involved with actually sailing the boat. Let them turn a halyard winch, or steer, or operate the gps, or help with docklines, etc. The more they're involved, the more they'll love sailing.


----------



## Donna_F (Nov 7, 2005)

How old are your kids? Knowing the age may elicit different responses. If they are in there teens or thereabouts, tethers wouldn't be an issue.


----------



## formerboatkid (Apr 27, 2012)

I grew up on a boat and lived aboard while sailing around the world between the ages of 7 and 15 (returning in the 90s), so I have a bit of experience in this area. Though I'm sure things have changed a bit technology wise and things are easier these days!


----------



## Apoorv82 (May 3, 2012)

Thanks for your posting but i want to ask that the preventive measures you discuss are safe enough for the kids below 10years old or not.


----------



## chuck53 (Oct 13, 2009)

DRFerron said:


> How old are your kids? Knowing the age may elicit different responses. If they are in there teens or thereabouts, tethers wouldn't be an issue.


We need to know how many kids as well.

If you are looking to buy, we need to know where you are located and where you plan on sailing to. Are you going to be a full time live aboard for weeks or months?


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

It doesn't seem like our OP, Donna, has even signed on to the board since joining and posting her questions 6 months ago. 

In the event she is monitoring, having kids liveaboard at any age is a roll of the dice. Works for some, not for others. Highly dependent on the pre-disposition of both the kids and parents. 

Step-children is a whole different level of complication. The odds are against you, although, it certainly can work. My wife and I both have kids from previous marriages. Overall, it's great and they all get along. But it can be very complicated and, when it is, being cramped in a small boat would be very bad.


----------

